# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  بعد اذنكم ... محن المصريين للرائع شوقي بدري

## hussam makki

*محن مصريةشوقى بدرىفي يونيو 1971 كنت في زيارة اخي كمال ابراهيم بدري في القاهرة. وفي الصباح فتحت الشباك وكنت في شارع رشدي عمارة رقم 23 وهذا في حي باب اللوق ، وليس بعيدا عن محكمة عابدين الشهيرة. وفي الشارع كانت هنالك عربة كارو صغيرة مصنوعة من الزنك ممتلئة بالزبالة. وفي وسط تلك الزبالة كانت هنالك طفلة في السادسة من عمرها تقوم بنبش الزبالة وتلتقط بعض الاشياء وتأكلها. ثم سمعت طرقا على باب المطبخ فذهبت لأفتح الباب . فوجدت عامل الزبالة امامي . ثم اتت خالتي شقيقة والدتي وزوجة اخي كمال الذي هو عديل والده. فقالت خالتي للزبال دا اخو كمال وجا امبارح..فقال الزبال كلاما كثيرا. ورحب بي كعادة اغلب المصريين وقال لي ربنا فتح عليك وجابك مصر. دي احسن بلد في العالم ..دي ام الدنيا. .فقالت له خالتي بس لكن ده عايش في اوروبا ..فواصل الرجل قائلا ..اوربا ايه!!. الناس بتمشي اوروبا عشان تعمل فلوس عشان تجي تعيش في مصر. ما فيش حته في العالم احسن من مصر..لماذا يصعب على المصريين ان يفهموا بأنهم ليسوا باذكى الناس ، وان مصر هي احسن بلد في العالم. حتى الزبال الذي تقتات ابنته من الزبالة على اقتناع بأنه اسعد انسان لأنه يعيش في مصر..قبل بضع سنوات تعرض الفريق المصري لهزيمة من الفريق القومي السعودي. وثار الشعب المصري وتشنج المسؤولون وتدحرجت بعض الرؤوس ، وتدخلت الحكومة وطرد المسؤولون وكان ذلك يوما اسودا ، اكثر سوادا من يوم الهزيمة من اسرائيل فى الحرب . وعندما سأل الصحفي ابراهيم موسى الخير رحمة الله عليه احد الدبلوماسيين المصريين عن سبب غضبهم وألمهم الشديد ، قال ما معناه.. كيف يغلبنا السعوديين ! ..دول نحنا اللعلمناهم ..انحنا علمناهم كل حاجة. علمناهم الكرة..علمناهم حتى الكلام . فضحك ابراهيم موسى رحمة الله عليه..وقال ..ياخي منوالعلم منو..اللغة العربية دي ما لغتكم .. لغة السعوديين . والدين الاسلامي جاكم من السعودية. السعوديين غيروكم 180 درجة ، وبرضو تقول لي مين علم مين. ياخ ما تنسى انو السعودية عندها افضال كثيرة جدا على مصر .والحقيقة ان المصريين استفادوا من الدين الاسلامى أكثر من السعوديين . لمئات السنين كان هنالك مقريء مصري ، او واعظ ، او معلم لغة عربية في كل مكان في العالم ، او إماما ، او ماذونا من مصر. المصريون يتصرفون بإقتناع كامل بأنهم اهل الدين الاسلامي وهم الاعلم والادرى بالإسلام.. الله!! مش الازهر الشريف في مصر.لقد انقلبت الموازين. صارت قطر التي يقل عدد سكانها من المسطحين على القطارات المصرية ، تعقد المؤتمرات وتناقش مصير الامة العربية. وتحل وتربط. وقناة الجزيرة تتفوق على كل القنوات الفضائية المصرية. والمصريون يحسبون ان هذا تغول على حقوقهم التاريخية. هم الذين انتجوا العلماء والمفكرين. ولا يعلى عليهم . ويريدون ان يوقفوا الزمن في عهد حتشبسوت. ولا املك نفسي من الابتسام كل ما اشاهد مصري يتحدث عن الاسكندرية وعظمتها. الاسكندر فاتح ومغتصب دخلت جيوشه مصر وعاثت فيها فسادا ، كعادة كل الجيوش قديما .فلقد نهبوا واغتصبوا واستعبدوا المصريين. الجيش الصغير المقدوني قد تضخم . وانضم اليه كل شذاذ الآفاق وكل الانكشارية. هل هنالك دولة في العالم تعظم وتطلق اسم مغتصبها على ثاني اكبر مدينة فيها ؟. انها احدى المحن المصرية. والاسكندر اشتهر بأنه من أكبر المثليين فى العالم . وسقراط حكم عليه بالموت لأنه كان يفسد الشباب اليونانى ، وكان مثليا . فالاسكندر ليس بمغتصب بل مثلى ، ولكن أشهر مثلى فى العالم .اسم كيلوباترا يطلق على السجاير، وعلى كل شيء حتى البلاط ..وكيلوباترا ليس لها اي دخل بالمصريين. فلقد حكم البطالسة وهم اليونانيون ، مصر. وهؤلاء بقايا الاسكندر وجثموا على صدر الشعب المصري واستغلوه واستعبدوه. وكيلوباترا كما يحكي المصريون انفسهم قدمت نفسها عارية في بساط لقيصر. وصارت عشيقته. وعندما ولدت ابنا من قيصر ، رجعت وقتلت شقيقها حتى لا يطالب بالملك مع ابنها. ثم صارت عشيقة القائد الروماني انطونيو. . وعندما كانت الجيوش الرومانية تقترب من مملكتها بعد هزيمة انطونيو قامت بالإنتحار..انا لا اجد اي شيء هنا يدعو للفخر او العظمة. لماذا تعظم كليوباترا الأجنبية في مصر ؟..نسمع كذلك عن الملكة شجرة الدر التي حكمت مصر لأيام والتى تعظم فى مصر . مارست الخداع والتآمر ، الى ان فازت بها غريمتها وضرتها ام علي ، وقتلتها ضربا بالشباشب . وصنعت حلوى ام علي من الشعير والزبيب والسكر والحليب. ووزعتها على الشعب المصري المسكين. وزينت الوليمة بنهدي شجرة الدر. والى الآن يحتفل المصريون بأم علي ويأكلونهاويقترن اسم القاهرة بقاهرة المعز. والمعز لدين الله الفاطمي غازي ، غزا مصر وهو من البربر. قتل جيوش المصريين وفتك بهم. وادعى انه حفيد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وعندما سألوه عن حسبه ونسبه ، اخرج الدنانير ونثرها قائلا هذا حسبي، واستل سيفه قائلا هذا نسبي.. والقاهرة تحمل اسم مغتصب وغازي. كثيرا ما يردد المصريون المثل.. (البتفتكرو موسى يطلع فرعون) . والفرعون المقصود هو تحتمس وله تمثال ضخم ينتصب في وسط القاهرة. وما ان تتكلم مع اي مصري حتى يقول لك..نحن اعرق شعب ونحن اقدم حضارة..ونحنا الفراعنه البنينا وعملنا المعجزات. واجدادنا بنو الاهرامات. وعندما نقول ياخي انت قبل شويه كنت بتقول انكم عرب، وانكم اشرف العرب وانو مافيش عروبة بدون مصر. طيب ياخ فهمنا انتو عرب ولا فراعنة؟...ويكون الرد .. آه انحنا الاثنين..وهذه محنة مصرية.بعض المصريين يقولون لك انت كردي ما بتفهمش. ولا يحسنون الظن بالأكراد. ويتكلمون عن صلاح الدين البطل المصري. وصلاح الدين كردي ليس له دخل بمصر سوى انه دخل مصر بفيزة دخول واذن عمل وكان جنديا. . وما ان تتكلم عن الشعر حتى يذكرون لك احمد شوقي امير الشعراء واحسن شاعر مصري. وكنا نحن على اقتناع كذلك بأنه مصري . الى ان كبرنا وعرفنا انه من والدين احدهما تركي والآخر كردي. عندما يكون الانسان ناجحا يتقبلونه كمصري، ولا يتنازلون عن مصريته. مثل جورج ابيض ابو المسرح.لقد سمعنا كثيرا ان فلم غزل البنات هو اعظم فلم اخرجته البشرية وان الريحاني الممثل المصري هو اعظم ممثل في العالم. وعندما خرجنا للعالم اكتشفنا ان فلم غزل البنات مسروق من هوليود. القصة والاخراج والسيناريو. وان الريحاني ليس بمصري. وفي يونيو 1996 قرأت في الاهرام حوار يقال فيه ان الممثلين المصريين هم احسن ممثلين في العالم. ويرد المحاور ...والمخرجين المصريين كذلك. يطرب المصريون عندما يوصف السودانيون وتحكى عنهم النكات بسبب الكسل . ولعشرات السنين كانت النكات تحكى عن المصريين وبلادتهم وغبائهم . وكنا نتألم ولا نقبل ، لأن الشعب المصرى شعب عظيم ، مثل كل الشعوب الأخرى الا أنه مغيب . ولم يحتج المصريون لأن الحكاوى عن الصعايدة . ومصريى القاهرة يشاركون فى النكات والاساءة الى الصعايدة ، وكأنهم ليسوا مصريين . والصعايدة أكثر المصريين رجولة وكرما . شعب يستجدي نصف قوته ويعيش على الاعانات ، لماذا يصر على انه اعظم شعب..ولماذا يتقبل المصريون هذه الترهات من حكامهم . ابسط شيء ، لكي تصلح اي وضع في العالم هو ان تعترف بالغلط . لماذا يتحدث المصريون عن مصر بلاد الحريات وبلد الديمقراطية وبلد المؤسسات. المحنة ان اغلب الشعب المصري يؤمن بهذه الاشياء.في حديثي مع بعض الاخوة المصرين عندما كان سكان مدن القنال يعيشون في القاهرة..كان يقول لي..بنات بورسعيد دول تعرفهم من شكلهم ..يا سلام عليهم. دول عيونهم خضرة وبتلاقي بيناتهم شقر. ما هم دول يا عمي احفاد الفرنسيين. ويقول المصريون هذا بفخر. وهذا اشارة الى جنود نابليون الذين احتلوا مصر واغتصبوا المصريات ، خاصة منطقة القنال قبل اكثر من 200 سنة. وكل ما تذكر بورسعيد يتحدث المصريون عن هذه الظاهرة بفخر. هل هذا هو مركب النقص نحو الاوروبيين ؟ . كيف يفتخر الناس بذكرى احتلال بلدهم واغتصاب نساءهم.. اليست هذه بمحنة؟. وهل اذا كان الكنغوليون احتلوا بورسعيد.. هل كان المصريون سيتكلمون عن احفاد الكنغوليين بمثل هذا الفخر ؟ ..التحية...ع.س.شوقي بدري..
-- 

*

----------


## alhaj

*فعلاً محن مصرية لكن لا تنسى يا حسام انو في محن سودانية 
اشد من المحن المصرية 
تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*المحن في كل مكان في بس المصرين ديل محنهم اكثر من اي محن تانية
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*المحن في كل العرب
اتحداكم تسالو اي زول تقول ليه التحضر شنو
اقول ليك محاكاة الاوربيون !! دي ما محن ؟؟
حتي الائمة في الخطب بقولو ليك الاوربيون مسلمين من غير اسلام !! عليكم الله في محنة اكتر من كده؟؟؟
حياة البهائم يطلقو عليها مسلمين ؟ ده استعمار فكرررررريييييييي !!!

واتمحنيييييييييي
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يا خي دا فتاهم فت ما خل ليهم حاجة
وإتمحنييي
                        	*

----------

